# Cost of Owning a Car in London



## uluvbs (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi, all.

I work in Canary Wharf and was thinking about living in Greenwich, in which case I think it may make sense to own a car. I would only be doing very light driving with it.

Can someone please give me a rough estimate as to how much an inexpensive car (Ford Focus, for example) would cost in terms of monthly payment + insurance + gas + parking? Is GBP500/month enough to cover all expenses? 

Thank you.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Why would you need a car???

Once you get to the DLR (Cutty Sark, Greenwich, Deptford or even Lewisham) or the tube ( North Greenwich ) you reach CW in no time.

I reckon £500/month may be just about OK, but the hassle does not seem worht the effort frankly, given how close Greenwich is to CW.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jlms said:


> Why would you need a car???
> 
> Once you get to the DLR (Cutty Sark, Greenwich, Deptford or even Lewisham) or the tube ( North Greenwich ) you reach CW in no time.
> 
> I reckon £500/month may be just about OK, but the hassle does not seem worht the effort frankly, given how close Greenwich is to CW.


I agree. Just hire (rent) a car when needed. Enterprise Car Rental is one of the cheapest.


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Dude forget it!! 

Cars are cheap in the UK but try and park in london!! Even if you get a residents permit at your house (3oo a yea) you will be paying all the time.. Factor in congestion charges and nazi traffic wardens and you can forget it!! you will be paying thousands!! use the tube or busses.. 

If your outside central london and wont be commuting in.. then ok it is fine.. but i never take my car to london!! It simply isnt like other citys and where you can drive into the centre..


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

greenwich to the docklands by car is hell!! blackwall tunne... forget it.. do you have parking space at work? if not factor in 10 - 15 per day parking


----------

